

Ask HN: What do you use to monitor your server clusters? - Skywing

So, my co-worker and I have been developing a tool in our free time that monitors our servers at work. Most of the existing solutions that we tried were either low quality or did not meet our exact needs.<p>What services or tools do you currently use to monitor your servers? I'm talking about CPU usage, memory usage, etc.
======
HerraBRE
I wrote and use this: <http://yamon.klaki.net/>

I wanted something as minimal as possible which still knew how to do
dependencies. It's mostly a black-box monitoring tool, but it has a white-box
component as well and can dump info to rrdtool for graphing history.

I'm pretty happy with it. It lacks documentation though. :-)

------
ConceitedCode
I use server density. Great service and worth the price. Lets you monitor
almost anything and if they dont have a script to monitor what you want then
you can create it in a few lines of python.

The iPhone and Andriod apps are fantastic and the main reason I went with
them.

~~~
arn
I also use server density and have been happy with them. iPhone push
notifications are nice. Integrates with pager duty.

------
benologist
I have a very simple service on each of my servers that writes out various
performance metrics every few seconds to a text file which I can then pull
into graphs.

Eventually I plan to add automatic notifications when things go above or below
certain levels.

------
donw
At the last company I managed, we did a side-by-side comparison between
CloudKick and Scout, and ultimately went with Scout.

It's not perfect, and not very extensible, but it had the singular advantage
of being very reliable.

------
zoowar
Plenty of FOSS solutions. For example nagios and munin.

------
trusko
We used Nagios and now switched to use Zabbix.

------
cpt1138
My servers are all Linode's and they provide an iPhone app that looks like it
uses RRDTool for graphs

------
triviatise
we use newrelic

